# Reverse lamp removal and replacement?



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a 2018 SEL-P 4 Motion, I would like to replace the reverse lamp bulbs with some from deAutoKey but I can’t figure out how to access the bulbs. I removed the taillight assembly from the tailgate but it appears that I would have to remove the taillight lens from the assembly to access the bulbs. I’m afraid that I would ruin the integrity of the watertight seal or something. Does anyone have experience with these reverse bulbs?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe they are built in LED bulbs that are not replaceable. I also wanted to change them as I feel they are not bright enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I’ve been thinking about getting this as I had their first generation model in the past and loved it. 

http://www.vleds.com/lpr-reverse-72-w.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.yourministrymatters.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/hammer_PNG3886.png

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivoryt - please keep this thread updated - we have made custom pcb board for reverse in other car models - if you can remove it and it has its own socket we can help.

Thanks


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ivoryt - please keep this thread updated - we have made custom pcb board for reverse in other car models - if you can remove it and it has its own socket we can help.
> 
> Thanks


Ok sounds good, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Ivoryt said:


> I have a 2018 SEL-P 4 Motion, I would like to replace the reverse lamp bulbs with some from deAutoKey but I can’t figure out how to access the bulbs. I removed the taillight assembly from the tailgate but it appears that I would have to remove the taillight lens from the assembly to access the bulbs. I’m afraid that I would ruin the integrity of the watertight seal or something. Does anyone have experience with these reverse bulbs?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Since they're LED I expect VW expects us to change the entire module if they ever actually fail/burn out.
Opening the enclosure is the only way in from what I've seen. If you do open it, have some headlight sealer tape handy to restore water-tightness. DO NOT USE SILICONE CAULK.

https://www.amazon.com/butyl-rubber/s?page=1&rh=i:aps,k:butyl rubber


----------



## Agmurray (Apr 14, 2019)

*Led reverse light changeout*

I have a 2018 tiguan sel. Does any one know how to change out the reverse lights. There not very bright and would like to change them to the deautoled.com lights but havent found anywhere online on how to do it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gee, you open the hatch, remove the covers, pull out the existing bulb, put in the new bulb. Close the hatch.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have not done it on Tiguan but the procedure looks pretty standard just like other VWs.
Pop plastic covers from inside the hatch and you should have access to the whole assembly from the rear. Now, Im not sure if VW uses LED bulbs or if the Led is integrated into the taillight.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> ....Now, Im not sure if VW uses LED bulbs or if the Led is integrated into the taillight.


The bulbs have to be replaceable.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I like that VLED add-on backup light but wonder how to wire it. Any solution?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Agmurray said:


> I have a 2018 tiguan sel. Does any one know how to change out the reverse lights. There not very bright and would like to change them to the deautoled.com lights but havent found anywhere online on how to do it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The tail light housings are sealed. You cannot replace the bulbs.


----------



## Powerjpr (Feb 27, 2017)

gerardrjj said:


> Since they're LED I expect VW expects us to change the entire module if they ever actually fail/burn out.
> Opening the enclosure is the only way in from what I've seen. If you do open it, have some headlight sealer tape handy to restore water-tightness. DO NOT USE SILICONE CAULK.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/butyl-rubber/s?page=1&rh=i:aps,k:butyl rubber


I had a message today in my '17 GLI about checking my reverse bulb and after removing the unit to replace the bulb/led I had the same problem, there is no way to replace unless you open the enclosure seal... Why would VW make this so complicated.. Now I need to figure out what to do next and buying a new unit its defensively not the option I'm looking for.'


Has anyone replaced the Reverse LEDs by any chance? some recommendations or guidance will be much appreciated!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Powerjpr said:


> I had a message today in my '17 GLI about checking my reverse bulb and after removing the unit to replace the bulb/led I had the same problem, there is no way to replace unless you open the enclosure seal... Why would VW make this so complicated.. Now I need to figure out what to do next and buying a new unit its defensively not the option I'm looking for.'
> 
> 
> Has anyone replaced the Reverse LEDs by any chance? some recommendations or guidance will be much appreciated!


Please clarify: Your OE bulbs don't function?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Powerjpr said:


> I had a message today in my '17 GLI about checking my reverse bulb and after removing the unit to replace the bulb/led I had the same problem, there is no way to replace unless you open the enclosure seal... Why would VW make this so complicated..


Why, its simple, they don't make much money selling light bulbs (or LEDs). They can make a lot more money selling you a complete taillight assembly for hundreds of dollars.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Powerjpr (Feb 27, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Why, its simple, they don't make much money selling light bulbs (or LEDs). They can make a lot more money selling you a complete taillight assembly for hundreds of dollars.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


True but sad


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Why, its simple, they don't make much money selling light bulbs (or LEDs). They can make a lot more money selling you a complete taillight assembly for hundreds of dollars.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Care to tell use what would had made the OE LEDs fail?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Cheer up, it could be worse. The LED headlight on my BMW motorcycle is $2500!


----------



## noreserve (Jan 8, 2016)

I was searching on this topic today. The reverse lights on the 2019 Tiguan are dim. I can't see a damn thing at night trying to back up. I thought I could simply replace a bulb with a brighter one from deAutoLED from this link: https://deautokey.com/product/rever...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models 

It says it fits all Tiguan models. Evidently this hasn't been updated for the newer gen Tig. The instructions link is for a 2011 and obviously doesn't apply to the newer ones with the sealed module. I'm assuming we're out-of-luck if we want brighter reverse LEDs. Am I missing something? Also, I did try the search feature on this site, but it is awful (like most forums are). I will say it did get me to this thread once I got the right keyword and forum selection.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Why, its simple, they don't make much money selling light bulbs (or LEDs). They can make a lot more money selling you a complete taillight assembly for hundreds of dollars.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Maybe... or because LEDs should technically last for the life of the vehicle so why bother with the access ports. If an LED fails so early that means its not made correctly, so it should be covered under the warranty. Take it to dealer and let them replace the taillight


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

noreserve said:


> .....The reverse lights on the 2019 Tiguan are dim. I can't see a damn thing at night trying to back up......


Seems more likely you need to see an eye specialist.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

noreserve said:


> I was searching on this topic today. The reverse lights on the 2019 Tiguan are dim. I can't see a damn thing at night trying to back up. I thought I could simply replace a bulb with a brighter one from deAutoLED from this link: https://deautokey.com/product/rever...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models
> 
> It says it fits all Tiguan models. Evidently this hasn't been updated for the newer gen Tig. The instructions link is for a 2011 and obviously doesn't apply to the newer ones with the sealed module. I'm assuming we're out-of-luck if we want brighter reverse LEDs. Am I missing something? Also, I did try the search feature on this site, but it is awful (like most forums are). I will say it did get me to this thread once I got the right keyword and forum selection.


I feel your frustration. I ordered a set from DeAuto only to find out they aren't replaceable. We love the set in the 2016 Golf - huge difference, but were frustrated that the documentation for the 2019 model is not correct.


----------

